# 2018 Nissan Rogue SL AWD Platinum



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

Well I am happy with my 2018 Rogue, I have noticed something that seems amiss. In my 2016 Rogue, while I had to pay for map updates they seemed to be pretty accurate and I was happy. In the case of the 2018 Rogue maps even though they are free, they seemed to be really outdated. For example when going to my local Home Depot, the 2018 Rogue reports the road as unpaved, where my 2016 did not have this issue.. 

So to me the 2018 Rogue Maps are really outdated. Problem though the 2016 Map Updates were done via SD Card and the card had to remain in the vehicle, where the 2018 Maps are done over the internet.

Has anyone else noticed this and at the same time, found a workaround to this issue.

VE3YF


----------

